# Κυρία πρωθυπουργέ!



## Earion (Aug 28, 2015)

Αναπάντεχα, απρογραμμάτιστα, ξώφαλτσα, ξώπετσα. Και προσωρινά. Ναι, πέστε ό,τι θέλετε, πείτε το όπως θέλετε. Αλλά η ιστορία θα σημειώσει με μικρά γράμματα: «Η πρώτη γυναίκα πρωθυπουργός στην Ελλάδα ήταν η Βασιλική Θάνου-Χριστοφίλου (γενν. 1950). Διετέλεσε πρόεδρος υπηρεσιακής κυβέρνησης από 27 Αυγ. 2015 έως ..., ενόψει των εκλογών της 20ής Σεπτεμβρίου 2015».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2015)

Άλλωστε και η πρώτη βουλευτίνα, η Ελένη Σκούρα, σε συμπληρωματικές εκλογές εκλέχτηκε το 1953 (και σε τι εκλογή: με αντίπαλους την κόρη της Πηνελόπης Δέλτα, θρυλική «νοσοκόμα» Βιργινία Ζάννα, και τον γιατρό, πρόεδρο της ΕΔΑ, Ι. Πασσαλίδη).


----------

